# Scoring deer



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am just curious how close some of you guys are, I've seen some off the wall guesses so I'll throw a pic up and see what y'all think. I'll give the score at a later date


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Great looking buck...I'll say 153".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Those 2's are insane. Looks like 24 inside??. Beautiful mount. 158.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I think you guys are high....139 net


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't know. I guage main frame 8's off a 140 my buddy killed in Blanco a few years ago and this one looks to have 15 or more in combined tine length, a couple of scorable stickers and a couple inches wider. Taken a little away on mass.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Its my dads deer, came from Mexico. Here are a few others he's shot.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm guessing 157 1/2.


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

146


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

155 on the first deer


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Mid 50's

Other 2 low 30's,
Mid 40's cause of mass


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

163


----------



## jacksrbetter (Jul 6, 2012)

135-137


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

147 3/8

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

g2outfitter said:


> 147 3/8
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


What he said...147ish


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

I see max 141" on the first one


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

I'd say about 162 to 165


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

When do you plan telling us what he scored. Curious with all the high and low guesses

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

149


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm with the 157-158 crowd.


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

148"


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

ShallowSport24 said:


> I'm with the 157-158 crowd.


I got 153" but it's hard to tell how long his beams are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I'll go 161" and the cobweb in the corner a solid 8" with 4" spread.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

g2outfitter said:


> When do you plan telling us what he scored. Curious with all the high and low guesses
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


The deer is mid 130, I figured there were some high guesses on the size.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol!! Tape him again!


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

sotexhookset said:


> Lol!! Tape him again!


Must have missed a measurement somewhere or somebody is a great photographer.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

John_B_1 said:


> The deer is mid 130, I figured there were some high guesses on the size.


How much did the deer weigh? 55lbs live weight?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

He wont make 140.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

i got him to 152"


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I'll bet you any amount of $$$ that ain't no 130" buck.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Does anyone realize how much it takes for a 8 to make 140 ? Yes it has some lil kickers but certainly not anything like 140 -150 class deer.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Probably lost some points for spread being wider than main beam length. I would have said gross 142. 
Still agreat buck.
BB


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

This was a funny thread to read. I think some of you guys would actually chat yourself if a 160'' deer ever walked out in front of you.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

charlie said:


> does anyone realize how much it takes for a 8 to make 140 ? Yes it has some lil kickers but certainly not anything like 140 -150 class deer.


x2



rack ranch said:


> this was a funny thread to read. I think some of you guys would actually chat yourself if a 160'' deer ever walked out in front of you.


x2


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

davis300 said:


> Great looking buck...I'll say 153".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I came up with


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Rack Ranch said:


> This was a funny thread to read. I think some of you guys would actually chat yourself if a 160'' deer ever walked out in front of you.


I haven't **** myself yet at a 160 plus in front of me. That I knew of at the time anyway. I shot a bonafied 112 a few years ago and initially scored it myself 167. Aged him at 7 1/2 also but ended up being a yearling. I can't remember if I **** myself watching that big sob.:headknock


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

144


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't see that deer being a mid 130's my guess of 155 might have been on the high side but I promise you that deer breaks low 140's easy. If he is in fact a 130's deer then the other 2 deer your dad had mounted wont break 110 or 115


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

sotexhookset said:


> i haven't **** myself yet at a 160 plus in front of me. That i knew of at the time anyway. I shot a bonafied 112 a few years ago and initially scored it myself 167. Aged him at 7 1/2 also but ended up being a yearling. I can't remember if i **** myself watching that big sob.:headknock


lol x2


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

How bout posting up a scorecard ? Super deer.


----------

